# ACCESS: neue Tabelle aus einer Abfrage erzeugen ?



## sqweezer (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Tutorial-Gemeinde 

ich möchte gerne aus einer SQL-Abfrage in MS Access eine neue Tabelle generieren leider funktioniert meine SQL-Anweisung in der Form

CREATE TABLE neue_tabelle AS (SELECT * FROM alte_tabelle WHERE alte_tabelle.nr_intern = 3);

nicht. MS Access mault immer mit einem Syntaxfehler umher. Irgendwie finde ich den Fehler nicht. Weiß jemand von Euch Cracks Rat ?

Danke im Voraus ...

Sqweezer


----------

